# Thefts Of Rv Extension Cords On The Rise



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Copper thieves in western Wisconsin have targeted a new source for their criminal activity - the recreational vehicle market.

The Associated Press reported that Chippewa County sheriff's officials say copper thefts have declined at scrap yards, but thieves have turned to RVs' electrical cords, stealing at least nine cords in the past couple weeks.

In Chippewa Falls, Country RV's Darla Crogg says the first time someone cut a couple electrical cords from the RVs on her lot she didn't even report it, believing it was a random incident. Then thieves returned to steal again. The 25 to 30 foot wires cost as much as $45 to replace.

Sheriff's Capt. Eugene Gutsch says three other camper owners reported the cords being cut from their vehicles parked on their property


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

My friend who lives in PA and has a seasonal site told me a couple of weeks ago that 
someone cut all the 30/50 amp cords in the entire campground including his!









I think that any scrap dealer who accepts 50+ RV cords should hold some responsibility 
also.

Mark


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

They strip out all of the copper from the wiring.. Scrap dealer has no clue where it came from.

Just a wad of pure copper to him.

Carey


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

We have had a lot of copper thefts out our way as well.....even stealing from the copper runs along the freeway that belong to the State. As a result, we have had limited lighting until it could be replaced and costing taxpayer money. In my opinion, scrap dealers are turning a blind eye when they should not.


----------



## Scott C (Oct 16, 2008)

Does anyone know of a lock you can put the door to your electrical cord?


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

I have seen lockable doors over the water inlet on other trailers (such as the now defunct Weekend Warriors) that prevent someone from tainting your water supply. Perhaps you could find one of these and make it work. It should, as the electrical box is smaller than that of the water inlet box.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If you put a lock on the door, they would break it and steal the wire anyhow. It sounds to me that its 1 or 2 people going in and stealing from the RV's. If you really want to keep your cord, get a detachable one and put it in your storage aera. Then they will have to break in the door to steal it...not much better but maybe they will just move on and try someone else.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> If you put a lock on the door, they would break it and steal the wire anyhow. It sounds to me that its 1 or 2 people going in and stealing from the RV's. If you really want to keep your cord, get a detachable one and put it in your storage aera. Then they will have to break in the door to steal it...not much better but maybe they will just move on and try someone else.


I would agree with that. If all they are after is the copper, they are not going to bother breaking in to your trailer to find it. As a practical matter though, if you have a removable cable, there is no reason you even have to leave it with the trailer while in storage. Bring it home and toss it in the garage.

As far as the thefts go, we have had a lot of that around here. Even to the point (sadly) of stealing and cutting up some rather expensive bronze sculptures. We have also seen thefts of power cables for our local electric powered commuter light rail (now THAT takes balls!) and bleachers from local high school football fields and parks. The best one though, was a pair of low lifes that literally stole the steel business sign from the side of a local scrap metal dealer, then (wait for it...) walked inside the same yard and tried to sell it as scrap! Can you imagine working behind the counter of Acme Scrap Metal, and have somebody come through the door and try to sell you a 6'x12' sign that says 'Acme Scrap Metal' on it! Unbelievable!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> If you put a lock on the door, they would break it and steal the wire anyhow. It sounds to me that its 1 or 2 people going in and stealing from the RV's. If you really want to keep your cord, get a detachable one and put it in your storage aera. Then they will have to break in the door to steal it...not much better but maybe they will just move on and try someone else.


I would agree with that. If all they are after is the copper, they are not going to bother breaking in to your trailer to find it. As a practical matter though, if you have a removable cable, there is no reason you even have to leave it with the trailer while in storage. Bring it home and toss it in the garage.

As far as the thefts go, we have had a lot of that around here. Even to the point (sadly) of stealing and cutting up some rather expensive bronze sculptures. We have also seen thefts of power cables for our local electric powered commuter light rail (now THAT takes balls!) and bleachers from local high school football fields and parks. The best one though, was a pair of low lifes that literally stole the steel business sign from the side of a local scrap metal dealer, then (wait for it...) walked inside the same yard and tried to sell it as scrap! Can you imagine working behind the counter of Acme Scrap Metal, and have somebody come through the door and try to sell you a 6'x12' sign that says 'Acme Scrap Metal' on it! Unbelievable!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Now that's funny!









I've heard of a couple Darwin award nominations of people not checking to make sure the power lines aren't energized BEFORE cutting them.








That's one way to stop thefts.....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I was talking with the property manager for the large commercial property entity we lease our building from. He told me about the dead guy he found on the roof of one of the buildings, cooked and with a pair of bolt cutters laying nearby. Seems he decided to cut the thick copper main electrical line of the building....while it was energized. Justice was extremely harsh, and immediate.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

As an electrical contractor I know of this first hand. We had a couple houses we wired called for inspection only to get turned down because half of the romex had been cut out of the walls. These thiefs are very brave and sometimes dangerous as jim has alluded too. Another electrical contractor claims he energized all his wires and the thiefs have never been back. I would find that very difffucult and time consuming to do but if it save s you a couple thousand dollars it would be money well spent. Washington State has tightened up there rules on this and things have gotten alot better. They no longer pay cash on the spot unless you have a electrical contratcors license. Those that dont have the license have to wait two weeks for a check in the mail if everything is legal with there sale of metals. Unfortunately there is still some scrap dealers that will deal with these guys for the profits they too make.
JOE


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jozway said:


> Another electrical contractor claims he energized all his wires and the thiefs have never been back.


The problem with that is, the way things are these days if somebody did get cooked (good guy or bad), you could be up for a huge lawsuit. I've read more than one report of a burglar suing for (and winning) millions because they fell through a skylight or some such trying to break into a building.

Not that I don't like the "immediate justice" aspect of the whole thing.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> If you put a lock on the door, they would break it and steal the wire anyhow. It sounds to me that its 1 or 2 people going in and stealing from the RV's. If you really want to keep your cord, get a detachable one and put it in your storage aera. Then they will have to break in the door to steal it...not much better but maybe they will just move on and try someone else.


I would agree with that. If all they are after is the copper, they are not going to bother breaking in to your trailer to find it. As a practical matter though, if you have a removable cable, there is no reason you even have to leave it with the trailer while in storage. Bring it home and toss it in the garage.

As far as the thefts go, we have had a lot of that around here. Even to the point (sadly) of stealing and cutting up some rather expensive bronze sculptures. We have also seen thefts of power cables for our local electric powered commuter light rail (now THAT takes balls!) and bleachers from local high school football fields and parks. The best one though, was a pair of low lifes that literally stole the steel business sign from the side of a local scrap metal dealer, then (wait for it...) walked inside the same yard and tried to sell it as scrap! Can you imagine working behind the counter of Acme Scrap Metal, and have somebody come through the door and try to sell you a 6'x12' sign that says 'Acme Scrap Metal' on it! Unbelievable!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Kinda adds new meaning to "here s your sign"


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> Another electrical contractor claims he energized all his wires and the thiefs have never been back.


The problem with that is, the way things are these days if somebody did get cooked (good guy or bad), you could be up for a huge lawsuit. I've read more than one report of a burglar suing for (and winning) millions because they fell through a skylight or some such trying to break into a building.

Not that I don't like the "immediate justice" aspect of the whole thing.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Criminals suing for injury during a crime on private property should not be allowed. Legislation should be put in place to keep this kind of c&@p out of our legal system. Makes me angry.


----------

